# Seattle RBR ride pix, etc.



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

We had a nice ride this morning...some beautiful country roads between Issaquah/Carnation/Fall City, perfect weather, and a great bunch of folks! Glad I was able to meet you all, and sorry for those who weren't able to make it to the ride. We did have some mechanical setbacks...two crankbolt failures (on two different bikes) within about 3 miles of each other! Sorry to Flounder and B2 that you weren't able to finish the ride.

Anyhow, here are some pix. Might be a bit blurry, I'm not much of a photographer whilst riding. Feel free to comment, caption, or add more pix.


[edit: okay, got em uploaded on photobucket...thanks].

the crew at Safeway:









off to a smooth start:









until...










ridin' with the English/Aussie/Kiwi? folks:









compulsory handlebar shot:









I have no idea why I look like I'm having such a good time 









ChilliConCarnage, our surrogate ride leader, enjoying the crisp morning air on his pimp new ride...









taking a stretch, and enjoying the country scenery:









traffic? What's that?









Francis, riding the lightest kit I've picked up in a while:



























Some dude gave us a heads up to ride this mostly vehicle-free road, instead of the busy one we had been riding on. Nice to get out of the traffic for a bit.









plus it had some purty scenery and stuff









speaking of purty, here's the cutie chick that we passed on the tri bike:














oh wait, no picture of her. PSYCH. :wink:


the false top of a sweet little climb









chillin' back at the Safeway, IcemanYQQ got all artsy with the camera angle and whatnot 










Let's do it again sometime!


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

I use photobucket. Its pretty easy to use. The only catch is that you have to answer a sponsor questionaire.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

That is awesome! I want you all to know I hate you this much: | | 'cause I'm stuck in Memphis 'till 2009.

Nice photos - who's got more?


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice pix, the ride was a blast. I bet you there was over $50K in bikes on the ride


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Ben - Thanks for taking the photos. I certainly could not take photos while I was riding. Thanks all for making this a fun first group ride for me!

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

IcemanYQQ said:


> Nice pix, the ride was a blast. I bet you there was over $50K in bikes on the ride


Glad everyone had a good time, weather certainly turned out well.

If I'd been able to be there you would have had $50,250 worth of bikes!!


----------



## Gizmo (Mar 27, 2005)

Hello,

I rode with your group for a few miles. I had time constraints so I couldn't hang around. I met so of you on the Inglewood hill climb. I was riding a c-50 and using a camelback.

I live by Marymoor park so the route you were on is one that I ride quite often -- it basically the last half of the Flying Wheels century. I call it the "bear" loop after an encounter with a bear last year on the climb up to the Sammamish Plateau. Which road did you use for the climb?

BenWa I was hoping thank you for the pictures of Tour 'D Blast. Did your sunburn ever go away?

If you liked the ride and are in the area, drop me a PM and maybe we can ride it again. 

Jerry


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*Jealous Angeleno...*

Aw, man! I grew up in Redmond and used to ride around Carnation and Fall City all of the time! Looks like a great day up there, and you guys don't even know how lucky you are to have those roads to ride on! All I can say is that after my ride today around LA, I'd gladly swap some of our sunshine for some better roads. I've got to get back up there in the summer sometime soon...


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Good times. Thanks everyone.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

you know i was talking to b2/bryan when this was taken, he was saying he couldnt get into his big ring, i guess the bolt had broken and the crank was working its way off =(

did the crank get mucked up at all? 










you know if we keep riding like this were all going to be dead by xmas? we were making a left hand turn. i think i saw the driver motion us over...i think...

i took some pictures, many of the chilis extravaganza afterwords. ill get them all posted

rcnute? how was that b!itch of a hill? work..well worked me that night, good thing i didnt go.



> Which road did you use for the climb?


 issaquah/fall city


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

*BB / Crank both look good*

Yes - this photo was taken exactly as I was saying "I think my front derailleur cable slipped. I can't get in to the big ring." Well we all know it wasn't the cable now :wink5:. Fortunately I was just soft pedaling and the both the BB spindle and crank look OK. 

I actually ended up sliding the crank back on (sans bolt) and pedaling really softly to the bike shop downtown on Front Street. It was kind of a left side pedal stroke and coast through the right side stroke and then left side pedal once more, etc.... I had to look down every so often to see if the crank was working out (which it had several times). I then took my foot out of the pedal and used my heel to "tap" it back in while coasting every so often.

Bryan



kreger said:


> you know i was talking to b2/bryan when this was taken, he was saying he couldnt get into his big ring, i guess the bolt had broken and the crank was working its way off =(
> 
> did the crank get mucked up at all?


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

*some of my pics*

i had a great time on the ride, im terrible with names though, so youll have to excuse me 
if i bungle some of them up. dont hesitate to post another ride, im pretty open on the weekends and my riding buddy is leaving for 3 months. 











i like this picture. looks neato sans color


















i have a couple of pictures i took with the camera facing back, this is one of the only ones where anything is visible, features our ride leader, chili on his sweet new cervelo










ben, ice and francis 










iceman tries to work out the canadian dollar conversion, well have to ride again next time youre down!










we thought this was clam chowder at first, turns out it was gravy,,,, oh GRAVY!!!










rcnute before he heads up zoo. brave man.










everyone haing fun at chilis










i want my baby back baby back 


more pictures are here 

https://web.mac.com/kreger/iWeb/Site/RBR.html


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. I linked this one from your image portfolio. We have to share one of Chili and his ohh so sweet Cervelo 









My S-Works gets here tomorrow, just in time for the weekend club ride. Hopefully I don't have any crank problems


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the pics. I wish I hadn't gotten back spasms on the ride, but still had a ton-o-fun. Can't wait to see pics of the S-Works. Hope it fits you better than you Litespeed.

Anybody going to Starcrossed on Saturday?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I think I went up Zoo Hill at 5mph. I was in serious difficulty.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm sorry I missed that!


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

kreger said:


> i like this picture. looks neato sans color


I agree! That's a sweet pic. Didn't you take those w/ your cell phone? If so, thats pretty damn impressive.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

it was my cellphone. i have a sony k750i with a 2 megapixel camera. granted action shots tend to come out a little blurry and there is a problem with over exposure on whites with it, but its a great thing, its the size of a pack of dentene gum and it has multiple fuctions 'click' and 'i need a pizza' and yes, ive weighed it.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Here she is, my S-Works, got it last Friday, and have been riding it all week. 

Please excuse the poor photography, I had to shut off my background lights, and I ended up with too much fall off. 










Now maybe I can keep up with Ben on the hills


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

IcemanYQQ said:


> Please excuse the poor photography, I had to shut off my background lights, and I ended up with too much fall off.
> 
> Now maybe I can keep up with Ben on the hills


_*Very nice!*_

How are the wheels working out? Is there a weight limit on them (I'm not implying anything  I hope the white bartape works out - I know it's the "in" thing right now, but it gets dirty so fast...

and poor photography from you of all people.... ? 

You need to organize a ride that some of us can come up to. I bet there's miles of pristine Island riding up your way?


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

The wheels are great, I met a guy who uses them for CycloCross, he says they're bombproof. So far so good. Lightest clinchers I have ever ridden. 

It came with the white tape, so I just have to wear gloves. I'll see how long it lasts. If I get a month or two, then maybe I'll keep using white.

There's plenty of good riding, maybe we'll have to organize something for next year


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Great pictures and write up! Maybe I'll join you folks out there soon


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

You missed a fun ride Mellow with a really great bunch of "fanatics." I love the pics especially the one of Sk2 off the bike. When the weather is cool and gray I will go back and take a look at the pics again. I just might be able to feel the warmth of September.


----------

